

PEP 465: Dedicated infix operators for matrix multiplication and matrix power - shoyer
http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0465/

======
shoyer
Pending resolution of a few details, Guido has indicated that he is ready to
accept the PEP:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/python-
ideas/aHVlL6BAD...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/python-
ideas/aHVlL6BADLY/GBCTSbY40QQJ)

